# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Charge, wireless activity + sleep wristband, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

Home page - fitbit.com/charge3

Charge on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Charge HR

Published on Oct 27, 2014




> Make every beat count with Fitbit Charge HR — a heart rate and activity wristband from Fitbit. With continuous, wrist-based heart rate, all-day activity tracking, sleep monitoring and Caller ID, this high-performance tracker has everything you need to push your fitness further.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Charge HR Zombie Survival Run

Published on Jan 15, 2016




> Whether you’re running from zombies or hitting the gym, make every beat count with Fitbit Charge HR.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing New Fitbit Charge 2

Published on Aug 29, 2016




> Make every beat count with Fitbit Charge 2 — the all-new heart rate and fitness wristband. Maximize workouts, automatically track all-day activity, exercise and sleep. Plus, make the most of your routine with smartphone notifications, Reminders to Move and personalized guided breathing sessions. Add interchangeable bands and it’s the motivation you need to push yourself further.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Charge 3

Published on Aug 20, 2018




> Meet Fitbit Charge 3 –This swimproof advanced fitness tracker does more than count steps—it tracks 24/7 heart rate, calorie burn, 15+ exercises, goal progress, sleep and more. Know your body so you can be empowered to take action, improve yourself and reach your goals.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Charge 3 is here: here's what's new

Published on Oct 7, 2018




> Should you get Fitbit's latest, and how is it different from Fitbit Versa? A few key extras stand out.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Charge 3 unboxing

Published on Oct 8, 2018




> CNET editors unbox the Fitbit Charge 3. This $150 fitness tracker has seven-day battery life and touts heart-rate sensing, water resistance and touchscreen improvements over its predecessor, the Fitbit Charge 2.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Charge 4

Mar 31, 2020




> Meet the new Fitbit Charge 4 - this sleek, swimproof tracker is packed with features that help you know your workouts and your body better—like built-in GPS, Active Zone Minutes, and sleep tracking. Plus, with Fitbit Pay™ and up to 7-day battery, you get more convenience on the go and more inspiration to reach your fitness goals.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Charge 4: it was about time!

Apr 13, 2020




> The GPS on the Charge 4 is a game-changer for anyone looking for serious activity tracking.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Charge 4 review: affordable GPS at last

May 1, 2020




> It was a long and meandering road, but we finally made it. We’re back to a world in which a Fitbit band - the new $150 Charge 4 to be exact - has onboard GPS. The Fitbit Surge (RIP to an underrated tracker) was the last of the company’s fitness bands to have onboard GPS before the Ionic smartwatch came along. The Charge 4 and the Surge actually have a lot in common: both have onboard GPS and heart rate monitors, and both include a splash of smartwatch flare with alerts and on-wrist apps.


"Fitbit Charge 4 review: Affordable GPS at last"
Anyone who wants a Fitbit band with GPS can finally get one now for $150.

by Valentina Palladino
April 22, 2020

----------

